# Flying in style...



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Planning my birthday trip this year...sence it's gonna be a long flight, I've decided to go first class...I have the option of taking just about any airline I want...I've flown first class before, but it was so long ago, I dont really remember it, plus I was so young that I didnt have to come out of pocket for it...I know we have some real jet-setters on the fora who probably know a thing or two about flying first class, and I was wondering who of the major airlines offers the best??? I noticed that US Airways seems to be the cheapest, but I want to make sure that I'm getting the best value...that is to say, that I'll pay a little more for better service and more legroom, but I dont neccesarily want to shell out a whole heap of dough just because...so I was just wondering who here could recommend the best dollar for dollar value in first class travel...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Given the choice, I'd just fly business - it's more than sufficient on a decent Airline (Singapore, Virgin, Ethiad) - and put the rest towards shoes or a suit :icon_smile:

Ok, you might get a slightly better champagne in first class but a) you can't taste at that altitude and b) you can always buy that wine/play that game/watch that movie on your own terms when you're not flying. Seems redundant.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

can't tell you unless I know where you are flying. most destinations are covered by a limited number of airlines. 

in any event, I wouldn't fly with a US based carrier, unless it is to a few specific locations.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

Well, I was thinking Argentina...

A friend of mine with whom I grew up has a house down there, and after hearing so much about it, I'd kind of like to check it out first hand...

I would fly Taca...but I might aswell pack myself up in a refrigerator box and ship myself via UPS if I decide to go that rout...


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

Great choice.

I used to fly KLM and Lufthansa to Argentina. My most common carrier from the States however was American Airlines - to Bogota or Cali, usually. Great service, but not in the class of some of the international airlines. Again, local companies like Avianca and Aerolineas Argentinas weren't quite at the top but they're both still excellent.


----------



## The Other Andy (Jan 9, 2008)

For Argentina I second the Lufthansa suggestion. If you are going somewhere in Asia or the Middle East, Singapore Air and Emirates are both really nice.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

you probrably won't be able to get a connection with LH to Argentina from the US. for the most part, airlines fly to or from their home markets. 

AA is probrably your best bet - even though for what ever reason AA, UA and Delta seem to use the worst planes in their long haul fleet to go to south america. 

If your question is, "where can I go on first class travel and get the best bang for my buck?" then Argentina is pretty good, once you are off the plane. the cost of everything is pretty good, food good, etc. but if you are looking for a nice airplane expereince, I would probrably go LH to Europe, that is a very nice business or first class experience, or JAL or one of the Korean Airlines to Asia (they give very good business class expereinces for a reasonable price across the pacific). 

AA has renovated some of their long haul flights to Europe, but it isn't consistant right now, you can get a really old crappy plane, or one of the nicest in the business. I am guessing in a year they will have made the fleet consistant, but I can't tell you that for sure.


----------



## RightInDC (Dec 5, 2007)

I second the business class suggestion - in my experience business class on international routes is several notches above first class domestic. Like other posters, I've also had great experiences on Lufthansa (though only for transatlantic).


----------



## Beachcomber (Apr 6, 2008)

I also would reccomend Business over First. I fly Austrian and Lufthansa often and like them better than U.S. carriers.


----------



## mr2600 (Mar 2, 2008)

I own a large corporate travel agency, so i from my experience and many of my clients who all travel business and first.

Now, pretty much what everyone has said so far is 100% correct. But going to south america you dont really have the BEST of the best.

The BEST is Emirates by a long stretch, not only is everything from there seats, service, flight times excellent but if you are lucky and check with your agent or something and depending where you go, you can have an onboard chef also. 

Plus they offer complimentary limo pick up and drop off.

Also singapore airlines is excellent and they have the new A380 up and running, they have the largest business class seat around and there first class is a full fledged suite. (though the suite is around 20k). Also singapore has business class only flights from most major US airports, its about 120 seats only business class.

All the other airlines mentioned are great and also its worth a check out UA recently updated there seats with brand new business and first, (headed to NYC from sydney so i will test those out this trip), there seats are very similar to british air so very good.

Good luck and i hope you find the perfect trip!


----------

